# How to connect an IDE cd/dvd drive to a SATA connector on a motherboard?



## michaelbeijer (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is my problem:
I have a desktop pc, with inside it 
2 x IDE HDs, and
1 x IDE /dvd drive
However, I only have ONE IDE connector on my motherboard.
I do have a working (unused) SATA connector on my mb

My question now is:

How can I get a CD/DVD drive to work?
1. By connecting my IDE CD/DVD drive to the SATA connector on the motherboard, via some sort of converter...?
2. But a new SATA internal/external CD/DVD drive...?

I have attached my Speccy snapshot, as well as Speccy snapshot in XML.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes" ?> 
- <speccydata version="1.01.132" formatversion="1.0">
- <mainsection title="Summary">
- <section title="Operating System">
  <data title="">MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="CPU">
  <data title="Intel Pentium D 820" /> 
  <data title="SmithField 90nm Technology" /> 
  </section>
- <section title="RAM">
  <data title="">1.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 266MHz 4-4-4-12</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Motherboard">
  <data title="">Dell Inc. 0RJ291 (Microprocessor)</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Graphics">
  <data title="VA702 @ 1280x1024" /> 
  <data title="Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family" /> 
  <data title="Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family" /> 
  </section>
- <section title="Hard Drives">
  <data title="80.04GB Maxtor Maxtor 6Y080L0 (IDE)">40 °C</data> 
  <data title="39.06GB Western Digital WDC WD400BB-75JHA0 (IDE)">42 °C</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Optical Drives">
  <data title="ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device" /> 
  </section>
- <section title="Audio">
  <data title="SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio" /> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Operating System">
  <data title="">MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3</data> 
  <data title="">Installation Date: 05 May 2010, 03:29</data> 
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="CPU">
- <section title="Intel Pentium D 820">
  <data title="Cores">2</data> 
  <data title="Threads">2</data> 
  <data title="Name">Intel Pentium D 820</data> 
  <data title="Code Name">SmithField</data> 
  <data title="Package">Socket 775 LGA</data> 
  <data title="Technology">90nm</data> 
  <data title="Specification">Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz</data> 
  <data title="Family">F</data> 
  <data title="Extended Family">F</data> 
  <data title="Model">4</data> 
  <data title="Extended Model">4</data> 
  <data title="Stepping">7</data> 
  <data title="Revision">B0</data> 
  <data title="Instructions">MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, EM64T</data> 
  <data title="Bus Speed">199.5 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Rated Bus Speed">798.0 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Stock Core Speed">2800 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Stock Bus Speed">200 MHz</data> 
- <section title="Caches">
  <data title="L1 Data Cache Size">2 x 16 KBytes</data> 
  <data title="L1 trace cache">2 x 12 Kuops</data> 
  <data title="L2 Unified Cache Size">2 x 1024 KBytes</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Core 0">
  <data title="Core Speed">2793.1 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Multiplier">x 14.0</data> 
  <data title="Bus Speed">199.5 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Rated Bus Speed">798.0 MHz</data> 
- <section title="Thread 1">
  <data title="APIC ID">0</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
- <section title="Core 1">
  <data title="Core Speed">2793.1 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Multiplier">x 14.0</data> 
  <data title="Bus Speed">199.5 MHz</data> 
  <data title="Rated Bus Speed">798.0 MHz</data> 
- <section title="Thread 1">
  <data title="APIC ID">1</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="RAM">
- <section title="Memory">
  <data title="Type">DDR2</data> 
  <data title="Size">1024 MBytes</data> 
  <data title="Channels #">Dual</data> 
  <data title="DRAM Frequency">266.0 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency (CL)">4 clocks</data> 
  <data title="RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)">4 clocks</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge (tRP)">4 clocks</data> 
  <data title="Cycle Time (tRAS)">12 clocks</data> 
  <data title="Bank Cycle Time (tRС)">16 clocks</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="SPD">
  <data title="Number Of SPD Modules">2</data> 
- <section title="Slot #1">
  <data title="Type">DDR2</data> 
  <data title="Size">512 MBytes</data> 
  <data title="Manufacturer">Nanya Technology</data> 
  <data title="Max Bandwidth">PC2-4300 (266 MHz)</data> 
  <data title="Part Number">M2Y51264TU88A2B-37</data> 
  <data title="Serial Number">8B623503</data> 
  <data title="Week/year">39 / 06</data> 
  <data title="SPD Ext.">EPP</data> 
- <section title="JEDEC #3">
  <data title="Frequency">266.7 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency">5.0</data> 
  <data title="RAS# To CAS#">4</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge">4</data> 
  <data title="tRAS">12</data> 
  <data title="tRC">16</data> 
  <data title="Voltage">1.800 V</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="JEDEC #2">
  <data title="Frequency">266.7 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency">4.0</data> 
  <data title="RAS# To CAS#">4</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge">4</data> 
  <data title="tRAS">12</data> 
  <data title="tRC">16</data> 
  <data title="Voltage">1.800 V</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="JEDEC #1">
  <data title="Frequency">200.0 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency">3.0</data> 
  <data title="RAS# To CAS#">3</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge">3</data> 
  <data title="tRAS">9</data> 
  <data title="tRC">12</data> 
  <data title="Voltage">1.800 V</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
- <section title="Slot #2">
  <data title="Type">DDR2</data> 
  <data title="Size">512 MBytes</data> 
  <data title="Manufacturer">Nanya Technology</data> 
  <data title="Max Bandwidth">PC2-5300 (333 MHz)</data> 
  <data title="Part Number">M2Y51264TU88A2B-3C</data> 
  <data title="Serial Number">A53E0D13</data> 
  <data title="Week/year">37 / 06</data> 
  <data title="SPD Ext.">EPP</data> 
- <section title="JEDEC #3">
  <data title="Frequency">333.3 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency">5.0</data> 
  <data title="RAS# To CAS#">6</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge">6</data> 
  <data title="tRAS">16</data> 
  <data title="tRC">21</data> 
  <data title="Voltage">1.800 V</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="JEDEC #2">
  <data title="Frequency">266.7 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency">4.0</data> 
  <data title="RAS# To CAS#">4</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge">4</data> 
  <data title="tRAS">12</data> 
  <data title="tRC">16</data> 
  <data title="Voltage">1.800 V</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="JEDEC #1">
  <data title="Frequency">200.0 MHz</data> 
  <data title="CAS# Latency">3.0</data> 
  <data title="RAS# To CAS#">3</data> 
  <data title="RAS# Precharge">3</data> 
  <data title="tRAS">9</data> 
  <data title="tRC">12</data> 
  <data title="Voltage">1.800 V</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Motherboard">
  <data title="Manufacturer">Dell Inc.</data> 
  <data title="Model">0RJ291</data> 
  <data title="Chipset Vendor">Intel</data> 
  <data title="Chipset Model">i945P/PL/G/GZ</data> 
  <data title="Chipset Revision">A2</data> 
  <data title="Southbridge Vendor">Intel</data> 
  <data title="Southbridge Model">82801GB (ICH7/R)</data> 
  <data title="Southbridge Revision">A1</data> 
- <section title="BIOS">
  <data title="Brand">Dell Inc.</data> 
  <data title="Version">A11</data> 
  <data title="Date">11/30/2006</data> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Graphics">
- <section title="Monitor">
  <data title="Name">VA702 on Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family</data> 
  <data title="Current Resolution">1280x1024 pixels</data> 
  <data title="Work Resolution">1280x992 pixels</data> 
  <data title="State">enabled, primary, output devices support</data> 
  <data title="Monitor Width">1280</data> 
  <data title="Monitor Height">1024</data> 
  <data title="Monitor Bpp">32 bits per pixel</data> 
  <data title="Monitor Frequency">60 Hz</data> 
  <data title="Device">\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family">
  <data title="Memory">224 MB</data> 
  <data title="Memory type">2</data> 
  <data title="Driver version">6.14.10.4543</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family">
  <data title="Memory">224 MB</data> 
  <data title="Memory type">2</data> 
  <data title="Driver version">6.14.10.4543</data> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Hard Drives">
- <section title="Maxtor 6Y080L0">
  <data title="Manufacturer">Maxtor</data> 
  <data title="Interface">IDE</data> 
  <data title="Capacity">80.04GB</data> 
  <data title="Real size">81,964,302,336 bytes</data> 
- <section title="S.M.A.R.T">
  <data title="03 Spin-Up Time">225 (225 worst) Data 00000026C5</data> 
  <data title="04 Start/Stop Count">243 (243) Data 0000005290</data> 
  <data title="05 Reallocated Sectors Count">253 (253) Data 0000000001</data> 
  <data title="06 Read Channel Margin">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="07 Seek Error Rate">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="08 Seek Time Performance">248 (241) Data 000000C2C8</data> 
  <data title="09 Power-On Hours (POH)">235 (235) Data 000000E9A9</data> 
  <data title="0A Spin Retry Count">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="0B Recalibration Retries">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="0C Device Power Cycle Count">251 (251) Data 0000000344</data> 
  <data title="63">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="64">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="65">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="82">000 (001) Data 000100035B</data> 
  <data title="C0 Power-off Retract Count">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C1 Load/Unload Cycle Count">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C2 Temperature">253 (253) Data 000000002A</data> 
  <data title="C3 Hardware ECC Recovered">253 (252) Data 000000042A</data> 
  <data title="C4 Reallocation Event Count">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C5 Current Pending Sector Count">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count">253 (253) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count">199 (199) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C8 Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C9 Soft Read Error Rate">253 (252) Data 000000000A</data> 
  <data title="CA Data Address Mark errors">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="CB Run Out Cancel">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="CC Soft ECC Correction">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="CD Thermal Asperity Rate (TAR)">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="CF Spin High Current">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="D0 Spin Buzz">253 (252) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="D1 Offline Seek Performance">191 (189) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="Temperature">40 °C</data> 
  <data title="Temperature Range">ok (less than 50 °C)</data> 
  <data title="Status">Good</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Partition 0">
  <data title="Partition ID">Disk #0, Partition #0</data> 
  <data title="Disk Letter">C:</data> 
  <data title="File System">NTFS</data> 
  <data title="Volume Serial Number">9433443D</data> 
  <data title="Size">68.32GB</data> 
  <data title="Used Space">19.20GB (29%)</data> 
  <data title="Free Space">49.13GB (71%)</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Partition 1">
  <data title="Partition ID">Disk #0, Partition #1</data> 
  <data title="Disk Letter">Z:</data> 
  <data title="File System">NTFS</data> 
  <data title="Volume Serial Number">A83B19E7</data> 
  <data title="Size">8.00GB</data> 
  <data title="Used Space">43MB (1%)</data> 
  <data title="Free Space">7.96GB (99%)</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
- <section title="WDC WD400BB-75JHA0">
  <data title="Manufacturer">Western Digital</data> 
  <data title="Form Factor">GB/2.5-inch</data> 
  <data title="Interface">IDE</data> 
  <data title="Capacity">39.06GB</data> 
  <data title="Real size">40,000,000,000 bytes</data> 
- <section title="S.M.A.R.T">
  <data title="01 Read Error Rate">200 (200 worst) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="03 Spin-Up Time">167 (160) Data 0000000A38</data> 
  <data title="04 Start/Stop Count">100 (100) Data 0000000177</data> 
  <data title="05 Reallocated Sectors Count">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="07 Seek Error Rate">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="09 Power-On Hours (POH)">097 (097) Data 0000000B4D</data> 
  <data title="0A Spin Retry Count">100 (100) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="0B Recalibration Retries">100 (100) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="0C Device Power Cycle Count">100 (100) Data 0000000173</data> 
  <data title="C2 Temperature">101 (091) Data 000000002A</data> 
  <data title="C4 Reallocation Event Count">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C5 Current Pending Sector Count">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="C8 Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate">200 (200) Data 0000000000</data> 
  <data title="Temperature">42 °C</data> 
  <data title="Temperature Range">ok (less than 50 °C)</data> 
  <data title="Status">Good</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Partition 0">
  <data title="Partition ID">Disk #1, Partition #0</data> 
  <data title="Disk Letter">D:</data> 
  <data title="File System">NTFS</data> 
  <data title="Volume Serial Number">041C9002</data> 
  <data title="Size">5.00GB</data> 
  <data title="Used Space">1.52GB (31%)</data> 
  <data title="Free Space">3.48GB (69%)</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Partition 1">
  <data title="Partition ID">Disk #1, Partition #1</data> 
  <data title="Disk Letter">E:</data> 
  <data title="File System">NTFS</data> 
  <data title="Volume Serial Number">0CF9E87C</data> 
  <data title="Size">32.24GB</data> 
  <data title="Used Space">6.61GB (21%)</data> 
  <data title="Free Space">25.63GB (79%)</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Optical Drives">
- <section title="ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device">
  <data title="Media Type">CD-ROM</data> 
  <data title="Name">ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device</data> 
  <data title="Availability">Running/Full Power</data> 
  <data title="Capabilities">Random Access, Supports Removable Media</data> 
  <data title="Config Manager Error Code">Device is working properly</data> 
  <data title="Config Manager User Config">FALSE</data> 
  <data title="Drive">H:</data> 
  <data title="Media Loaded">FALSE</data> 
  <data title="SCSI Bus">0</data> 
  <data title="SCSI Logical Unit">0</data> 
  <data title="SCSI Port">1</data> 
  <data title="SCSI Target Id">0</data> 
  <data title="Status">OK</data> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Audio">
- <section title="Sound Card">
  <data title="SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio" /> 
  </section>
- <section title="Playback Device">
  <data title="SoundMAX Digital Audio" /> 
  </section>
- <section title="Recording Device">
  <data title="SoundMAX Digital Audio" /> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Peripherals">
- <section title="HID Keyboard Device">
  <data title="Device Kind">Keyboard</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">HID Keyboard Device</data> 
  <data title="Vendor">Unknown</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="HID-compliant mouse">
  <data title="Device Kind">Mouse</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">HID-compliant mouse</data> 
  <data title="Vendor">Microsoft</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="HID-compliant mouse">
  <data title="Device Kind">Mouse</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">HID-compliant mouse</data> 
  <data title="Vendor">Unknown</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="HID-compliant mouse">
  <data title="Device Kind">Mouse</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">HID-compliant mouse</data> 
  <data title="Vendor">Unknown</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Wacom Mouse">
  <data title="Device Kind">Mouse</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">Wacom Mouse</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="HP Deskjet F2400 series">
  <data title="Device Kind">Printer</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">HP Deskjet F2400 series</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="HP Deskjet F2400">
  <data title="Device Kind">Camera/scanner</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">HP Deskjet F2400</data> 
  <data title="Vendor">Unknown</data> 
  <data title="Location">Deskjet F2400 series</data> 
  <data title="Comment">HP Deskjet F2400</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Disk drive">
  <data title="Device Kind">USB storage</data> 
  <data title="Device Name">Disk drive</data> 
  <data title="Vendor">WD</data> 
  <data title="Comment">WD 10EAVS External USB Device</data> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
- <mainsection title="Network">
  <data title="You are connected to the internet" /> 
  <data title="Connected through">G-302 v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport</data> 
  <data title="IP Address">192.168.1.2</data> 
  <data title="Adapter Type">Ethernet</data> 
- <section title="WinInet Info">
  <data title="">LAN Connection</data> 
  <data title="">Local system has a valid connection to the Internet, but it might or might not be currently connected</data> 
  <data title="">Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet</data> 
  <data title="">Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet</data> 
  </section>
- <section title="Wi-Fi Info">
  <data title="Using native Wi-Fi API version">1</data> 
  <data title="Available access points count">1</data> 
- <section title="Wi-Fi (HOUSE)">
  <data title="SSID">HOUSE</data> 
  <data title="Name">No name</data> 
  <data title="Signal Strength/Quality">42</data> 
  <data title="Security">Enabled</data> 
  <data title="State">The interface is connected to a network</data> 
  <data title="Dot11 Type">Infrastructure BSS network</data> 
  <data title="Network">Connectible</data> 
  <data title="Network Flags">Currently Connected to this network</data> 
  <data title="Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network">WEP cipher algorithm with a cipher key of any length</data> 
  <data title="Default Auth used to join this network for the first time">IEEE 802.11 Open System authentication algorithm</data> 
  </section>
  </section>
- <section title="WinHTTPInfo">
  <data title="WinHTTPSessionProxyType">No proxy</data> 
  <data title="Session Proxy" /> 
  <data title="Session Proxy Bypass" /> 
  <data title="Connect Retries">5</data> 
  <data title="Connect Timeout">60000</data> 
  <data title="HTTP Version">HTTP 1.1</data> 
  <data title="Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers">INFINITE</data> 
  <data title="Max Connects Per Servers">INFINITE</data> 
  <data title="Max HTTP automatic redirects">10</data> 
  <data title="Max HTTP status continue">10</data> 
  <data title="Send Timeout">30000</data> 
  <data title="IEProxy Auto Detect">No</data> 
  <data title="IEProxy Auto Config" /> 
  <data title="IEProxy" /> 
  <data title="IEProxy Bypass" /> 
  <data title="Default Proxy Config Access Type">No proxy</data> 
  <data title="Default Config Proxy" /> 
  <data title="Default Config Proxy Bypass" /> 
  </section>
  </mainsection>
  </speccydata>
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the price of the adapter it would be easier to just buy a Sata DVD Burner and and replace your IDE burner with it> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030

Or the Adapter but these don't always work all that well> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._drive_to_sata_adapter-_-22-998-001-_-Product


----------



## michaelbeijer (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! That's kind of what I was thinking of doing too.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

or a pci ide card


----------

